

Apple and IBM Forge Global Partnership to Transform Enterprise Mobility - dkasper
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2014/07/15Apple-and-IBM-Forge-Global-Partnership-to-Transform-Enterprise-Mobility.html

======
chiph
Is this saying that IBM can preload their enterprise software onto the
iDevices without having to go through the Apple Store? Or perhaps there'll be
a private-labeled store?

And does this mean that Apple won't be taking their usual 30% of the entire
sale, if the app significantly extends the functionality of IBM's software?
Because 30% of the typical enterprise sale is a lot of money, and I can't see
Ginni letting go of that much on their way to $20 EPS.

~~~
wmf
IBM will probably be using the standard iOS MDM APIs.
[https://www.apple.com/ipad/business/it/management.html](https://www.apple.com/ipad/business/it/management.html)

AFAIK MDM allows a company to create an internal app store that does not pay
the 30% tax, although there may be some weaseling about how the mobile app is
actually free but the server it talks to costs money.

------
owenwil
I find this very interesting after many years of Apple not pushing the
enterprise particularly hard, but the question that pops into my head is how
many large companies are still using IBM technology? Do companies still use
their software or has everyone moved on?

~~~
jrockway
I'm sure there are plenty of companies happily using Lotus Notes, however
horrendous that sounds. What's the alternative, Exchange?

(I would use Google Apps, but I might also be biased as to how good of an idea
that is ;)

~~~
mariusmg
The irony is that Exchange is a lot better than Lotus Notes.

~~~
ksec
Yes but that is only because Lotus Notes is an absolute pile of crap. Exchange
in itself isn't that good either.

~~~
viiralvx
Lotus Notes is the devil. Jesus Christ, I hate it. They need to kill Lotus
Notes, really the only valuable thing from it I feel is Sametime, but that can
stand by itself.

------
coldcode
Hell have truly frozen over. I remember when I started writing for MacOS in
1985 IBM was the enemy. Makes sense for Apple today since they are much much
bigger than IBM and have nothing to lose. IBM needs all the help it can get.

~~~
WoodenChair
What are you talking about - IBM and Apple working together is old news. There
was Taligent in the early 90s. There was the AIM PPC alliance which lasted
from the early 90s to 2005. These companies are old friends who haven't been
true enemies since the 1980s.

------
beltex
Interview with both CEOs.

[http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000292886](http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000292886)

------
julianozen
It's worth noting the word Mac doesn't appear anywhere in the press release
except for in Apple's standard footer.

------
MrGando
This must be a big hit for Roambi.

------
latifnanji27
Its good see PR is still written in english.

